# New Kid in Town.



## Scriblicious (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi fellow writers,

I've just started writing a novel, so this seems a decent community to visit should I require any advice along the way.  The first problem I'm having is a matter of layout.  I'm typing up the first chapter in Microsoft Word and pressing the 'Justify' button.  However, the last line of a paragraph doesn't consist of that many words and doesn't look good justified (being a handful of words with big spaces inbetween).  How would I modify last lines of paragraphs so they don't appear like this? 

Thanks,

Scriblicious


----------



## Triquediqual (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.

Triq


----------



## Baron (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi and welcome


----------



## WordWeaver (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Triquediqual (Aug 1, 2007)

Post up your story.


----------



## Jay Kay (Aug 1, 2007)

*New kid in town*

hi and welcome


----------



## Shinn (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Aurasheild (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome Scriblicious. Try typing it with the justify 'off', unless of course it means that much to you. Just write it, without worrying about how pretty it looks on the screen. That kind of stuff only takes away from your creativity. You can worry about that later if you need to. Just my humble advice.

Lost in Some Story


----------



## Scriblicious (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello everyone.  Managed to figure it out.  Can't believe someone as finicky as myself's missed the Justify button for so long.  It's a godsend.  Now everything's neat :>)


----------



## Nickie (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello to you, Scriblicious, and welcome to the forum! Don't worry about the format of your manuscript. Doing the lay-out is the the job of the publisher! I've been doing that for a while (had to stop because of illness) and 'adjusted' more than one manuscript! It's all in a day's work!


Nickie


----------

